# Para Ordnance Appreciation for Service Program for CF members



## Garett (26 Jun 2008)

Para Ordnance has launched their Appreciation for Service Program for CF members. These are very good deals.

Go to http://www.para-usa.com/forum/index.php and register for an account for ordering information.

There are currently 2 models available.

Tac Five: $825.00
link to the Para site: http://www.paraord.com/product/product.html?id=82 
Features:

9mm, Light Double Action (LDA)
double stack, 10 +1 capacity
Covert Black finish
Night Sights
Ambidextrous Safety
Flat Top Slide
Full Length Guide Rod
magazine well
Custom Engraving (not shown on this pict)
Front Cocking Serrations
5 magazines


________________________________________________


SF 45A: $725.00
link to the Para site: http://www.paraord.com/product/product.html?id=109
this pistol is not quite identical, but very close

Features:

.45 ACP, Single Action
double stack, 10 +1 capacity
Coyote Brown finish
Night Sights
Ambidextrous Safety
Flat Top Slide
Full Length Guide Rod
Light Rail
Custom Engraving
Front Cocking Serrations
5 magazines

Also Available:
aluminum magazine base (that replace the plastic ones). $25.00 each or $22.00 for 2 or more.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jun 2008)

I've tried registering at the forum and it keeps telling me it's invalid. Have you registered at their forum already?
Has anyone else ran into this problem?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jun 2008)

Signed up, recieved the registration notice, opened the link and verified. Next day the admins let me in. No problem.


----------



## Haggis (28 Jun 2008)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> I've tried registering at the forum and it keeps telling me it's invalid. Have you registered at their forum already?
> Has anyone else ran into this problem?



You've got the "Wife" virus on your machine, Grant.  It won't allow you to see guns that you could potentially buy.  ;D


----------



## medaid (29 Jun 2008)

MMMMMM GUNS!!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> You've got the "Wife" virus on your machine, Grant.  It won't allow you to see guns that you could potentially buy.  ;D



After two two sights I just picked up I think she must have. I'll run some cleaner programs then teach her a lesson by buying that 2nd mentioned pistol.


----------



## KevinB (13 Jul 2008)

Just my 0.02 but Para-Ord guns and other double stack 1911 style guns suffer from a number of ailments -- add in Para's record setting poor QC...


----------



## NavyShooter (15 Jul 2008)

Be Aware.

Para Ordnance was at last year's Canadian Forces Small Arms Competition, and sponsored a prize.  

That prize was to be a pistol, delivered to the top overal combined rifle and pistol shooter.

That pistol has still not been delivered to the winner.  The one which he was given to hold at the awards ceremony was only for display.

That was last September.

This is now July.

Consider the delivery time.

I'm sure there's a good reason for the delay, but the result of this delay is that there's no way I'd personally buy a Para-Ordnance firearm until they make good on their word for that shooter.

*shrug*

YMMV, and I might not have all the facts behind what's caused the delay.  So, go ahead and decide what you will.

NavyShooter


----------



## Popurhedoff (16 Jun 2012)

I ordered the Para SF-45-A when I was on tour in '10 and had not receieved any word about since my confirmation e-mail from Para.  A few weeks ago I found my orginal order form and decided to e-mail them.  In less than 3 weeks it was delivered to my house.  When I get home for my vacation i will put it through it paces and check it out.  If it runs a good as my Norinco NP30 clone it will be good.

Cheers
Pops


----------



## NavyShooter (17 Jun 2012)

Is it a bad sign when folks start comparing their Paras to Norincos...?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jun 2012)

Got this double stack .45 Para from the very first offering that they did.

Hasn't had any FTF, FTE or any other problems.

BTW, my Norinco .45 Commander has had thousands of rounds through it and operates flawlessly at a quarter of the price of others out there. It's the most used pistol in my inventory.


----------



## Maxadia (17 Jun 2012)

Damm - that's a fine looking unit.  Limited edition, I would assume, eh?


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Jun 2012)

Do these still offer any of these tour pistols, or any CF appreciation type deals?

 My cousin interested in them however like me when he was trying to email the company a couple of years ago the customer service didn't seem all that great.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jun 2012)

You won't get anything from the company. You have to follow the link at the top of the thread. That'll take you to the forum. Look for CF Appreciation program. Contact Words Twice with proof of CF service (Dwan email, etc). He'll let you in.

Words Twice is the Canadian, is a forum moderator there, the contact for the CF Appreciation program and the guy you have to order through.

Freedom Group, who own companies such as Remington, DPMS, Marlin and more, purchased Para in January. This could mean a hold on orders, if the program even continues and likely a change in prices, to the higher end.

Contact Words Twice.


----------



## Popurhedoff (18 Jun 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Is it a bad sign when folks start comparing their Paras to Norincos...?



I have had the Para clone for a few years and never had a problem with it, I even competed in IDPA with it with no problems...except the complaints from the Kimber and other high end 1911 users... but when you get beat by a 300 chinese clone it does make me smile.

After hearing all the horror stories about the Para, if it runs good without FTF's and as good as my Norinco, then I will be extremly happy.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## wighty (13 Dec 2014)

Im sorry guys, I know this thread has been dead for a long time but I am really curious if any one knows how many of the SF45 exist and how many Tac 5's exist also.

Thanks


----------



## Shrek1985 (24 Dec 2014)

I'd just like to know if the quality control has improved.


----------

